# Loose MTL?



## Paul33 (2/3/22)

So I’ve been a bit bored with vaping of late so I thought I would go right outside my comfort zone and try MTL (ish)

My normal vaping style is DL to RDL and 0.3-0.5 ohm anywhere from 22w to 30w. Not huge power or anything crazy. 

I grabbed a set of the hex white collar aliens and threw one in my druga. Came out at 0.7ohm and vaping at 12w and it’s quite nice I won’t lie. 

I’m not ready for tight MTL yet I don’t think so my question is what rta’s are out there that give a nice loose MTL draw? 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (2/3/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi loves a loose MTL draw 
The hellvape MD MTL RTA comes to mind but I'm very sure there are others I'm unaware of. Interesting side note, of you take a cig and do a dry puff (don't light it) you'll see that the draw isn't as tight as some "True MTL" tanks can go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I’ve been a bit bored with vaping of late so I thought I would go right outside my comfort zone and try MTL (ish)
> 
> My normal vaping style is DL to RDL and 0.3-0.5 ohm anywhere from 22w to 30w. Not huge power or anything crazy.
> 
> ...


HI. Try the Galaxies RTDA. Variable MTL to RDL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/3/22)

It's been rocking on this mod for a while now.



I've just recoiled with a bigger coil and it's still rocking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (3/3/22)

Ether.... You need an Ether bud, the best Loose MTL RTA ever, the flavour so far has not been beaten by anything, put it up against so many MTL Atties, most recently the Dwarv MTL and the Ether just spanks the competition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

The Bishop and Nevermore both have a great loose MTL draw within their capabilities but if a loose MTL is what you are looking for then after the explosion of MTL RTA's over the last 2 and half years you really are spoilt for choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I’ve been a bit bored with vaping of late so I thought I would go right outside my comfort zone and try MTL (ish)
> 
> My normal vaping style is DL to RDL and 0.3-0.5 ohm anywhere from 22w to 30w. Not huge power or anything crazy.
> 
> ...


There's a bargain MD up for grabs in the classifieds 

I vape in that grey area between Loose MTL and RDL, and when you couple that with a small chamber, a plain wire SS coil along with air feed directly underneath it, and decent airflow, you'll battle to beat this tank ... certainly at the price point.
You can also loosen the draw still more, by blueprinting the insert, (_aka taking it factory spec_), by widening the largest insert to the published spec of 2mm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

0.71 @ 14w with the airflow half closed with some Good Boy inside the druga. Pretty damn good I won’t lie.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> 0.71 @ 14w with the airflow half closed with some Good Boy inside the druga. Pretty damn good I won’t lie.
> 
> View attachment 251409


Not true MTL I know but very restricted rdl and it’s yum.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Not true MTL I know but very restricted rdl and it’s yum.


I call it the grey zone, (_the space between Loose DL and RDL_), and you're right ... It is YUM!, and certainly my preference as an ADV ... In my opinion, it's also the closest you'll get to a cigarette wrt "mouth vacuum requirements", (_get hold of a ciggie and do a comparative suck test_)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Not true MTL I know


Maybe not Old School MTL, but probably is where MTL is for most in 2022! In that grey area between MTL & RDL! Average wattage for MTL 2015 7-8w tight draw, 2022 12-20w with much looser draws! You can get a flavour banging loose MTL with a 0.5 even as low as 0.4ohm coil, the days of 1.0+ is needed for a MTL have long gone,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Maybe not Old School MTL, but probably is where MTL is for most in 2022! In that grey area between MTL & RDL! Average wattage for MTL 2015 7-8w tight draw, 2022 12-20w with much looser draws! You can get a flavour banging loose MTL with a 0.5 even as low as 0.4ohm coil, the days of 1.0+ is needed for a MTL have long gone,


definitely not old school crazy tight mtl but the flavour has improved greatly I must admit, I'm really enjoying it.

@DarthBranMuffin moaned at me the other day and told me how stupid i was being and i must try mtl even in a loose mtl way like this and it pains me to say he was right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

does 3mm or 2.5mm coil make a difference to mtl in the grand scheme of things?

current coil is 3mm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> does 3mm or 2.5mm coil make a difference to mtl in the grand scheme of things?
> 
> current coil is 3mm.


It's RTA dependant, depends on height as well, sometimes a baby Alien is the way to go sometimes simple round wire but quite often a difference of opinion which is another reason why MTL/tight RDL is for me the way to go, it's a lot more personal, intense experience!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> flavour has improved greatly


And some, MTL has moved on more than any other style of late! I know not everyone would agree but for me a vape with at least some restriction gives much better flavour than wide open DL, maybe the flavours there but I'm not willing to go the silly wattages in search of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> does 3mm or 2.5mm coil make a difference to mtl in the grand scheme of things?
> 
> current coil is 3mm.


Indeed! ... I've pretty much settled on a 2.5mm in both the MD and Vertex ... 6 spaced turns of 28G SS, (+-0.6 Ohm), albeit that I run MUCH lower power levels than you, (6_ to 10 Watts dependant on the juice / Nic %_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

i do like the look of the BSKR mini v2. 

how loose is the 2.0mm airflow insert if anyone has tried one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/22)

The BSKR V2 provides a pretty loose draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> i do like the look of the BSKR mini v2.
> 
> how loose is the 2.0mm airflow insert if anyone has tried one?


Loose MTL/ very RDL- Problem is taking it's the largest airflow (not used the mini V2) if it's not quite loose enough there is nowhere to go! Even airflow size differs in what they actually deliver dependant on tank design a 2.0 on one RTA can feel quite restrictive (even a medium MTL) while on another RTA can give more a tight RDL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Loose MTL/ very RDL- Problem is taking it's the largest airflow (not used the mini V2) if it's not quite loose enough there is nowhere to go! Even airflow size differs in what they actually deliver dependant on tank design a 2.0 on one RTA can feel quite restrictive (even a medium MTL) while on another RTA can give more a tight RDL!


i hear you and that would suck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

would probably be prudent to stick to the druga with the curernt build in for a while and see if i still enjoy it in a few weeks before spending money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

and wait for @DarthBranMuffin to be covid free and then go raid his mtl rta stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/22)

I think @Paul33 is confusing the BSKR (MTL-RDL) and the BSKR mini (true MTL)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The BSKR V2 provides a pretty loose draw.


The original Mini though was tighter than it's bigger brother whether that is the case with V2 no idea because I haven't used the Mini V2 but yep the BSKR V2 gives nice loose draws!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I think @Paul33 is confusing the BSKR (MTL-RDL) and the BSKR mini (true MTL)


there is a big chance of that due to me being confused most of the time in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I think @Paul33 is confusing the BSKR (MTL-RDL) and the BSKR mini (true MTL)


Sorry mate was writing my post at the same time so as above! (what @Grand Guru said)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/3/22)

Let me start off with saying well done on becoming a mutant, I mean, Hybrid Vaper.... making use of a MTL/DL tank and dialing it in just right to be a more RDL setup. I think it was @Silver that said he sees the vape community leaning more towards hybrid-vaping in the future where one tank gets used for all your needs and it is just a slight adjustment of coil/airflow/driptip that will change from one style to the next for vapers. (but dont quote me on that, I am not covid-free yet and might be talking bullocks).

Luckily the vape gods have blessed us with quite a good couple of options in the last year or so that makes life easier in the line of adjusting MTL to RDL or RDL to DL. With adjustable airflow, interchangeable airflow pins, etc.

You are more than welcome to come and raid my stash in a week or two to test a few out. Will keep aside for you the Vertex and Pallas as both are MTL/RDL capable. And if you decide you prefer the Druga on 510 driptip over any of them, I have one of those lying around here too.

Enjoy experimenting with your new found needs, it makes it all fun again finding something else you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Ruwaid (4/3/22)

What I've found is that most rtas that provide mtl to rdl have a good range especially for loose mtl. Never really kept those around too long because I like it tight but one you should definitely try if possible is the arbiter solo. Brilliant rta from loose mtl all the way to rdl and it performs well with excellent Flavour throughout the range

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grimmreaper87 (5/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> there is a big chance of that due to me being confused most of the time in general.


How are bud i have a vertex rta if looking for 1 used about 2 tanks its gunmetal in color and comes with box and accessories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/22)

So I did a drive-by/garage looting from @DarthBranMuffin earlier today and avoided him and his covid crazylick and grabbed a Vertex and a pallas.

going to faf with the vertex first and see where we end up from there.

thanks again dude. mucho appreciardo.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I did a drive-by/garage looting from @DarthBranMuffin earlier today and avoided him and his covid crazylick and grabbed a Vertex and a pallas.
> 
> going to faf with the vertex first and see where we end up from there.
> 
> thanks again dude. mucho appreciardo.



Shot Dot!!!! Hope you can scratch your itch with one of them (figuratively speaking please)....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/3/22)

+1 Vote for the Arbiter Solo. Very capable and awesome little RTA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Shot Dot!!!! Hope you can scratch your itch with one of them (figuratively speaking please)....


They make creams for the non-figurative itches

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I did a drive-by/garage looting from @DarthBranMuffin earlier today and avoided him and his covid crazylick and grabbed a Vertex and a pallas.
> 
> going to faf with the vertex first and see where we end up from there.
> 
> thanks again dude. mucho appreciardo.


I'm guessing that these are also on a "never never loan", and will provide the forum with an ongoing stream of banter 

@DarthBranMuffin ... I pray you and your daughter are winning the battle against the dreaded C

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm guessing that these are also on a "never never loan", and will provide the forum with an ongoing stream of banter
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin ... I pray you and your daughter are winning the battle against the dreaded C


Onkruid vergaan nie... I fear we might be stuck with the Muffinman for some time.. Not that I'm complaining.. 

Hope the recovery is going well @DarthBranMuffin !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/3/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Onkruid vergaan nie... I fear we might be stuck with the Muffinman for some time.. Not that I'm complaining..
> 
> Hope the recovery is going well @DarthBranMuffin !



I'm like the Queen of England... before Covid she needed a walking stick, after Covid she walks without it... I think Covid has now got a case of the Queen.... 

I got through it with nothing but a head cold and the infinite tiredness left over... the last week was zero fun!

But, I have not had a proper vape since Tuesday last week either as everything tastes horrid! Hoping it passes in the next week otherwise I might just have to sell my BB (only kidding @Paul33)...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> sell my BB (only kidding @Paul33).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I might just have to sell my BB



DIBS! But I only have R5 to offer... Need to spend the remaining budget on goverment tenders to sanitize the BB...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (14/3/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> DIBS! But I only have R5 to offer... Need to spend the remaining budget on goverment tenders to sanitize the BB...


@Raindance might be able to help. I hear he makes a mean peach flavoured sanitizer

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (15/3/22)

I thought I might have Covid with complete loss of taste as the only symptom but it turns out the new B3 MTL RTA from Vandyvape despite giving a really nice loose draw which @Paul33 might be looking for has such muted flavour you have to hand it to them, in 2022 it must be harder to design an RTA that lacks flavour than it is to design a flavour banger! It does have it's uses though to solve vapers tongue, believe me after vaping this lack lustre RTA you taste every note of your juice in anything else!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------

